# A gentle reminder about forum rules



## siobhanwf

It is sad when some members seem to forget the rules of this forum.. *So as to avoid any confusion, they are clearly listed below.*

*Failing to adhere to these rules will result in infractions, posting restrictions and bans being implemented.
*
These rules apply to all members, no exceptions


Expatform.com is an interactive site. *Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated*. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately. 

*Sexually explicit, racist, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behaviour is NOT acceptable on this site. Should anyone use inappropriate language, engage in a personal attack, or use hate speech, their posting rights will be revoked immediately.* In the same way, links to adult content, pages with links to adult content, near adult content, hate sites or messages describing anything against the law is not allowed and will be removed. 

Anyone who finds a posted message objectionable should notify a moderator immediately, at which point we may remove the message should we deem it necessary. 

*Please keep personal information personal.* Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members personal information on the site without their permission. 

*Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums.* If you have a matter to discuss please pm or email us. 

*All posts on this site must be in English.* Non English language posts including abbreviations like 'text speak' are not permitted on the forum.

*Don’t post articles, news items, or copyrighted material without permission from the copyright holder*. You can however post a link to the article to illustrate your point. 

Do not post publicly in full or in part any pm's or emails sent to you 

*Multiple user names are not allowed,* and anyone discovered having them will have their posting privileges removed. 

Do not use the forum as a place for advertising. Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) may display a single line link in your signature to a site that you are personally involved in. This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately. Links that advertise other forums or competing services will be removed immediately. Premium members are allowed to post unsolicited adverts in the marketplace section only. Premium members are also allowed enhanced signatures which maybe upto four lines of text and include a promotional banner with multiple links. 

Using a username, user title or avatar that is an obvious domain name, company name, product name or service description will be removed. This is out of unfair promotion considerations as well as trademark implications. Email addresses are also NOT to be used as a username. Premium members are allowed promotional avatars. 

Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and responsibility of the poster. You are responsible for your own posts and agree not to hold Expatforum.com liable for any messages posted. Periodically the Moderators of Expatforum.com may post comments. These comments may not necessarily reflect the opinions of Expatforum.com, or its owners. 

The ExpatForum.com forum is not pre-moderated. The ExpatForum.com forum is intended to facilitate communication between registered ExpatForum.com users and the views expressed do not necessarily reflect those of the owners (MoveForward.com Ltd). The posting of defamatory or otherwise illegal comment or material, contravenes our forum policy is not allowed. Although ExpatForum.com is not responsible for comments included in this area, it reserves the right to review postings and delete them if they are not appropriate and your right to access the ExpatForum.com forum may be revoked. Members should also be aware that such activities may subject them to civil actions or criminal penalties. 

In return for permitting you to use the ExpatForum.com forum you agree with ExpatForum.com that your contribution:
is your own original work and that you have the right to make it available to us for all the purposes specified above 
is not defamatory , does not infringe any applicable law and does not breach our abuse policy as outlined within these rules.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Siobhan

I use many Forums that have nothing to do with Expats. I have linked to two i use by there nature are they not allowed. The Timber frame Forum is a great source for those looking to the site page for home buyers. Is it just Competing Services that are not allowed?

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html

Goodbye Windows (new Ubuntu user) - Ubuntu Forums

Timber Frame Forums - Forums powered by UBB.threads™


----------



## scotcheddiemarble

The rules are there for all to adhere too, i was wondering if we could add...no stupid,unfunny jokes allowed...just to preserve our sanity...thanks


----------



## omostra06

scotcheddiemarble said:


> The rules are there for all to adhere too, i was wondering if we could add...no stupid,unfunny jokes allowed...just to preserve our sanity...thanks


we would have to set up a committee to judge what was funny and unfunny! as long as there is tea and cakes supplied to the committee members i will be happy to be on it..


----------



## siobhanwf

omostra06 said:


> we would have to set up a committee to judge what was funny and unfunny! as long as there is tea and cakes supplied to the committee members i will be happy to be on it..


Me too! Cheers Derek :ranger: HIC


----------



## connal

I understand and respect that rules are what make important forums like this work. But what concerns me is that the big picture is administered by the little people in the field who appear to be free to wield their power as they wish. I refer to the post by gailvi which as I could see was a straightfoward request for information on anyone offering an exercise bike for sale. A moderator called Veronica decided this was an incitement for advertising and deleted the thread. But to my mind this went nowhere near your advice of: "Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster." It was a request for information, nothing more, so why was it blocked?


----------



## siobhanwf

Connal please see my reply at 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ts-living-portugal/69733-thread-deletion.html


----------



## connal

Thank you for your reply Siobhan, but checking through the rules I can't see why the posting of a link is a problem. According to Article 10:

"Active members (those with a 5+ post count) may display a single line link in your signature to a site that you are personally involved in."

Again this raises my concern that global rules are being interpreted unhelpfully at a local level.


----------



## Guest

I think perhaps it was personal....


----------



## siobhanwf

gailvi said:


> I think perhaps it was personal....


Why on earth do you think it is personal. The moderator who deleted the post does not even live in Portugal!


----------



## siobhanwf

connal said:


> Thank you for your reply Siobhan, but checking through the rules I can't see why the posting of a link is a problem. According to Article 10:
> 
> "Active members (those with a 5+ post count) may display a single line link in your signature to a site that you are personally involved in."
> 
> Again this raises my concern that global rules are being interpreted unhelpfully at a local level.


This particular post was deleted by a moderator who does not live in Portugal.

I would also like to point out another rule:

*Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forum*


----------



## R666

siobhanwf said:


> Why on earth do you think it is personal. The moderator who deleted the post does not even live in Portugal!


lol...
That's funny..


p.s; how do u become a moderator??


----------



## siobhanwf

R666 said:


> lol...
> That's funny..
> 
> 
> p.s; how do u become a moderator??


Hi there R666 didn't see you when I passed through Dubai last week LOL


----------



## R666

siobhanwf said:


> Why on earth do you think it is personal. The moderator who deleted the post does not even live in Portugal!


lol...


----------



## R666

R666 said:


> lol...


Where in Dubai where you staying..

and doo give in a ring when you down in dubai next..


----------



## siobhanwf

R666 said:


> Where in Dubai where you staying..
> 
> and doo give in a ring when you down in dubai next..


CORP execuetive hotel Al Barsha


----------



## Algarve

*new to the forum*



siobhanwf said:


> It is sad when some members seem to forget the rules of this forum.. *So as to avoid any confusion, they are clearly listed below.*
> 
> *Failing to adhere to these rules will result in infractions, posting restrictions and bans being implemented.
> *
> These rules apply to all members, no exceptions
> 
> 
> Expatform.com is an interactive site. *Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated*. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.
> 
> *Sexually explicit, racist, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behaviour is NOT acceptable on this site. Should anyone use inappropriate language, engage in a personal attack, or use hate speech, their posting rights will be revoked immediately.* In the same way, links to adult content, pages with links to adult content, near adult content, hate sites or messages describing anything against the law is not allowed and will be removed.
> 
> Anyone who finds a posted message objectionable should notify a moderator immediately, at which point we may remove the message should we deem it necessary.
> 
> *Please keep personal information personal.* Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members personal information on the site without their permission.
> 
> *Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums.* If you have a matter to discuss please pm or email us.
> 
> *All posts on this site must be in English.* Non English language posts including abbreviations like 'text speak' are not permitted on the forum.
> 
> *Don’t post articles, news items, or copyrighted material without permission from the copyright holder*. You can however post a link to the article to illustrate your point.
> 
> Do not post publicly in full or in part any pm's or emails sent to you
> 
> *Multiple user names are not allowed,* and anyone discovered having them will have their posting privileges removed.
> 
> Do not use the forum as a place for advertising. Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) may display a single line link in your signature to a site that you are personally involved in. This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately. Links that advertise other forums or competing services will be removed immediately. Premium members are allowed to post unsolicited adverts in the marketplace section only. Premium members are also allowed enhanced signatures which maybe upto four lines of text and include a promotional banner with multiple links.
> 
> Using a username, user title or avatar that is an obvious domain name, company name, product name or service description will be removed. This is out of unfair promotion considerations as well as trademark implications. Email addresses are also NOT to be used as a username. Premium members are allowed promotional avatars.
> 
> Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and responsibility of the poster. You are responsible for your own posts and agree not to hold Expatforum.com liable for any messages posted. Periodically the Moderators of Expatforum.com may post comments. These comments may not necessarily reflect the opinions of Expatforum.com, or its owners.
> 
> The ExpatForum.com forum is not pre-moderated. The ExpatForum.com forum is intended to facilitate communication between registered ExpatForum.com users and the views expressed do not necessarily reflect those of the owners (MoveForward.com Ltd). The posting of defamatory or otherwise illegal comment or material, contravenes our forum policy is not allowed. Although ExpatForum.com is not responsible for comments included in this area, it reserves the right to review postings and delete them if they are not appropriate and your right to access the ExpatForum.com forum may be revoked. Members should also be aware that such activities may subject them to civil actions or criminal penalties.
> 
> In return for permitting you to use the ExpatForum.com forum you agree with ExpatForum.com that your contribution:
> is your own original work and that you have the right to make it available to us for all the purposes specified above
> is not defamatory , does not infringe any applicable law and does not breach our abuse policy as outlined within these rules.


I am new to the forum, and yes I did read the rules, I try to post threads that cover all sort, and have had comments ,on my grammar as well as people saying my articles are not the type of thing for this forum, but if 12,000 plus people like recipes the who are they to say what is of interest, I use a voice regagnition for most of my PC work for Private reasons, and the spelling and grammar can be terrible at times , so your gentle reminder of the forum rules is more than Welcomed , by me anyway all the best:clap2:


----------



## ValnGary

Hi Siobhan, can't seem to find the PM to send you a note. Please can you tell me if I need to change my user name? I don't want to break any rules on user names? Many thanks Val


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Val

Yes you need to change it as it. I have sent you a separate message


----------



## pennyshares

Hi I am a newbie who cannot PM you yet and wanted to check a couple of things with you.
I am a volunteer for and on the fundraising committee of the Abandoned Animals Centre. I would like to be able to put up posts of dogs and cats available for adoption, would this be allowed. I would also like to be able to include photographs but think that I may not be allowed to do this. Can you help or advise me please?

Thanks

Maria


----------



## jojo

pennyshares said:


> Hi I am a newbie who cannot PM you yet and wanted to check a couple of things with you.
> I am a volunteer for and on the fundraising committee of the Abandoned Animals Centre. I would like to be able to put up posts of dogs and cats available for adoption, would this be allowed. I would also like to be able to include photographs but think that I may not be allowed to do this. Can you help or advise me please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maria


We get many many different animal rescue organisations, especially in Spain and Portugal who would like to advertise on the forum. Recently we have allowed a couple of private people who have wished to re home their pets. Unfortunately if we allowed everyone to post regarding animals, it would take over, change the format of the forum and what it is about. As with all advertising, it would open the flood gates

Maybe ask the forum owner if he has the capacity to have "an animal welfare" section. Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Contact Us

Jo xxx


----------



## colinasdovau

Hi everyone.

I would like to ask a question about what you call advertising.

Since this forum is here to discuss jobs and properties amongts other themes, would it be considered as advertising if I opened a topic about finding appartments in the region of the Algarve (Not saying where right now just to make sure I don't break the rules)? 

Oh and thank you for the forum, I recently moved to Portugal and will surely have a lot of questions for you guys


----------



## xabiaxica

colinasdovau said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I would like to ask a question about what you call advertising.
> 
> Since this forum is here to discuss jobs and properties amongts other themes, would it be considered as advertising if I opened a topic about finding appartments in the region of the Algarve (Not saying where right now just to make sure I don't break the rules)?
> 
> Oh and thank you for the forum, I recently moved to Portugal and will surely have a lot of questions for you guys


if you're looking for accomodation you can ask for recomendations from regular posters for websites or agents

anyone replying with info on their own website/property/agency would however be advertising


----------

